# Just getting into archery, looking for info on an Oregon Deschutes.



## carmo752 (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey guys, great forum you got here.

I've just recently gotten into archery, and am currently using a bow that a friend gave me. Its an Oregon Deschutes, and all I've been able to find on it is that the Oregon company went bankrupt in '96, so its an older bow. Anyone know anything about it?

Thanks!


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Check with AT'er "Oldpro". 
He may be able to help and here is a thread with some oregon bow info.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=339619&highlight=oregon+strings


----------

